# KAVA for Anxiety



## M.M. (Jul 23, 2002)

About 2 weeks ago, I had read a message where somebody had suggested taking Kava to help reduce anxiety. I have heard rumors that people with IBS should try it to reduce anxiety symptoms.I have just done some research on Kava. DO NOT take it. It can promote liver damage & muscle tension just to name a few. Just this morning, I also read an article about Kava. In Canada, the will more than likely be pulling it off the shelves because of the numerous negative side effects. The article suggested that anyone who has purchased kava, return it! I don't have the article here in front of me to list all the negative side effects (unfortunetly), but I just thought I'd share this little bit of information. Best Wishes to all!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks MM on the update of kava.


----------

